# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Τυποι μετατροπης απο W > A > VA

## _ab

Ποιος ειναι ο τυπος που που μετατρεπει τις παρακατω αλλαγες: 
π.χ οταν λεμε οτι ενας μ/τ ειναι 50νΑ πως τον μετατρεπουμε sε Α και πως σε βαττ

2A= ?va ?w
10w= ?va ?A

----------


## xampos

πρεπει να ξερεις και τη ταση λειτουργιας του

----------


## ALAMAN

Μετασχηματιστής υποβιβασμού.

Πρωτεύον= 230Vac
Δευτερεύον= 24Vac
60VA= A??
60VA= W??

----------


## _ab

Παραδειγμα γιατι δεν με καταλαβατε.......Αγοραζεις π.χ εναν μ/σ 
1=220ν 50νΑ πως τον μετατρεπεις σε Α?????
2=220ν 50W   >>   >>    >>         >>?????? H vA????

Ευχαριστω.....

----------


## amateur

στα παραδειγματα σου εχουμε τον κανονα P=I.V αρα  I=P/V αρα V=P/I 
πρεπει να ξερεις οτι το VA ειναι η ισχυς ( w) δηλλαδη  το P

το καταλαβες

----------


## moutoulos

> στα παραδειγματα σου εχουμε τον κανονα P=I.V αρα  I=P/V αρα V=P/I 
> πρεπει να ξερεις οτι το VA ειναι η ισχυς ( w) δηλλαδη  το P



Σωστό ... το   VA = Ρ 
οπότε ...





> Ποιος ειναι ο τυπος που που μετατρεπει τις παρακατω αλλαγες: 
> π.χ οταν λεμε οτι ενας μ/τ ειναι 50νΑ πως τον μετατρεπουμε sε Α και πως σε βαττ



Όταν λέμε ένας μετασχηματιστής είναι 50VA και η τάση (στο δευτερεύων) πχ 25 βόλτ
είναι 2Α.

----------


## ok1gr

Από ότι κατάλαβα, ο ab έχει έναν μετασχηματιστή 220/220 (1/1)  50W και θέλει να μάθει πόσα Α δίνει...
 όπως είπαν και παραπάνω p=I x V
W = A x V =>
50 = A x 220 =>
A = 50/220 =>
A = 0,227272727272727272727272727272727 και τα λοιπά.. Αμπέρ!

Είναι μια απλή μαθηματική εξίσωση.
όπου Α βάζεις τα αμπέρ, όπου V τα βολτ, και όπου W τα βατ στον παραπάνω τύπο
από τις τρείς <μεταβλητές> γνωρίζεις τις δύο
άρα έχεις μια εξίσωση με έναν άγνωστο!

----------


## gsmaster

Τα δυο τελευταία μηνύματα διαγράφηκαν γιατί είναι τελείως, μα τελείως εκτός θέματος. http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3039

----------


## _ab

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!Τον τυπο δεν γνωριζα......  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nikoskourtis

Για την ιστορια το VA ειναι φαινομενη ισχυς (S=V*I) ενω W ειναι πραγματικη ισχυς (P=V*I*Cosφ)
Ειναι σωστοτερο ο κατασκευαστης να δινει VA για τον μετασχηματιστη κι οχι W γιατι πολυ απλα τα W εξαρτονται απο το Cosφ το οποιο εξαρταται απο το ειδος του φορτιου (ωμικο-χωρητικο-επαγωγικο). Μονο για ωμικο φορτιο VA=W επειδη Cosφ=1
Αυτο εχει μεγαλη σημασια γιατι ενας Μ/Σ 100 VA σε φορτιο που δεν ειναι καθαρα ωμικο θα σου δινει 100VA αλλα  τα W θα ειναι λιγοτερα απο 100. π.Χ. Με μετασχηματιστη 100VA δεν μπορεις να τροφοδοτισεις 100W κινητηρα. Mε 100VA μετασχηματιστη μπορεις να τροφοδοτησεις 100*Cosφ  W κινητηρα (το cosφ το δινει ο κατασκευαστης του κινητηρα). Αν ομως θες να τροφοδοτησεις μια σομπα ηλεκτρικη 100W τοτε cosφ=1 και μπορεις με 100VA M/Σ να την τροφοδοτησεις. 
Οταν οι εμποροι λενε 100 W μετασχηματιστη εννοουν 100VA.

----------


## ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ

Συμφωνώ σε όλα αυτά που είπες. Θέλω μόμο να σημειώσω πως πρακτικά cosφ=1 δεν υπάρχει.
Ακόμη και στην περίπτωση του (καθαρά...) ωμικού φορτίου, από το μετ/τή έχουμε να συνυπολογήσουμε την εσωτερική του αντίσταση η οποία έχει και επαγωγικό χαρακτήρα R+Lω. Επομένως και στην περίπτωση αυτή του ωμικού φορτίου τα VA είναι διαφορετικά απο τα W!

----------


## sv9cvk

Μπορει το συνημιτονο να διορθωθει βαζοντας στην καταναλωση παραλληλα με το φορτιο  εναν πυκνωτη ''Χ ''χωρητικοτητας αναλογα του cosφ της καταναλωσης (και λεμε πυκνωτη γιατι συνηθως τα φορτια ειναι επαγωγικα και πολυ μα πολυ σπανια χωρητικα αλλα αν ειναι χωρητικα τοτε βαζομε αυτεπαγωγη στην θεση του πυκνωτη ''Χ" τιμης) .
Τωρα αυτο αν ειναι σταθερο το φορτιο αν ειναι μεταβαλομενο το πραγμα αλλαζει.  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## DT200

Και γιατί θέλουμε να κάνουμε διόρθωση στο συνημίτονο ?

----------


## jakektm

Γιατι η δεη έχει ορίσει σαν κατώτατο συνημίτονο νομίζω κάπου στο 0.90 για σπιτια, και καπου στο 0.95 για βιομηχανίες και εργοστάσια, όπου υπάρχουν πολλοι κινητήρες. Πρέπει να είναι κοντά στο 1 το cosφ γιατι στην ουσία είναι σαν να "κοροιδεύεις" την δεη.

Στον τύπο P=IV πραγματική ισχύς, οι υπολογισμοί γίνονται σε μιγαδικό επίπεδο, δηλαδή πχ το ρεύμα θα είναι διαφορετικό απο αυτό που μας δείχνει ένα πολύμετρο. (το πολύμετρο μας δείχνει την ενεργό τιμή).¨Όταν βάζεις σε τάση 220βολτ έναν κινητηρα, αυτεπαγωγή, έχεις φαινόμενη ισχύ, δηλαδή S=IVcosφ , οπότε αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως αν το cosφ είναι πολύ χαμηλό, στην ουσία θα φαίνεται οτι έχεις μικρότερη κατανάλωση. Οπότε το θέλουμε κοντά στο 1

Πολλές ηλεκτρικές μηχανές (πχ τροχοί ) αναγράφουν το cosφ.


Αυτα.......

----------


## chip

Αν είναι σωστός ο μετρητής της ΔΕΗ (δεν ξέρω για τους μηχανικούς μετρητές, αλλά οι ηλεκτρονικοί που θα τους αντικαταστήσουν δεν μπερδεύονται από το συνφ) δεν μπερδεύεται με το πόσο ενέργεια πραγματικά καταναλώνει ο καταναλωτής. Το πρόβλημα της ΔΕΗ είναι οτι αν το συνφ δεν είναι σωστό (1) θα έχει μεγάλα ρεύματα στο δίκτυο της, οπότε αυξάνονται οι απώλειες, οι πιθανότητες βλάβης και κάποια στιγμή το δίκτυο θα γίνει ανεπαρκές να δίνει το το ρεύμα που ζητούν οι καταναλωτές. Επίσης τη ΔΕΗ δεν την ενοχλέι αν το συν(φ) είναι μικρότερο της μονάδος αλλά το φορτίο χωρητικό (που σημαίνει οτι δεν την κλέβουμε με συνφ<1) γιατί αυτό κάνει καλό στο δίκτυο της, (αντισταθμίζει εν μέρη το επαγωγικό δίκτυο - αφού είναι κατα βάση επαγωγικό).

----------


## jakektm

*Το πρόβλημα της ΔΕΗ είναι οτι αν το συνφ δεν είναι σωστό (1) θα έχει μεγάλα ρεύματα στο δίκτυο της*: αν είναι έτσι, τότε το συνφ θα είναι αναγκαστικά μικρότερου του 1. Οπότε θα έχεις και πάλι P=VIcosφ , πραγματική ισχύς μικρότερη της φαινομένης.  
*τη ΔΕΗ δεν την ενοχλέι αν το συν(φ) είναι μικρότερο της μονάδος αλλά το φορτίο χωρητικό:* (Μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις γιατι την ενοχλεί το χωρητικό ?) Είτε έχεις χωριτικότητα, είτε επαγωγή , το μέγιστο συνημιτονο της φ θα είναι 1.
Άρα δε κάνει «καλό» (όπως ανέφερες) ούτε το χωριτκό, ούτε το επαγωγικό . Όπως έγραψε και ο _sv9cvk_ παραπάνω, τοποθετούμε παράλληλα χωρητικότητα, εάν το φορτό είναι επαγωγικό ώστε να ελλατώσουμε την φ. Αντίστοιχα εάν το φορτίο είναι χωριτικο , τοποθετούμε παράλληλα επαγωγή για τον ίδιο λόγο.

----------


## chip

Πράγματι το ρεύμα αυξάνεται όταν το συν(φ)<1 και ας είναι χωρητικό φορτίο. Όμως επειδή το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ τροφοδοτεί κατα βάση επαγωγικά φορτία και επειδή η ίδια η καλοδίωση της ΔΕΗ δημιουργεί τεράστιες αυτεπαγωγές, θα ήταν καλό γι αυτή αν κάποιος καταναλωτής είχε χωρητικό φορτίο αφου ουσιαστικα αντισταθμίζει έτσι το πρόβλημα που δημιουργούν οι άλλοι με τα επαγωγικά φορτία. Δηλαδή είναι σαν ο καταναλωτής  με το χωρητικό φορτίο να βάζει έναν πυκνωτή στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ και να διορθώνει το πρόβλημα του επαγωγικού φορτίου που τροφοδοτεί η ΔΕΗ. Φυσικά αν όλοι οι καταναλωτές είχαν χωρητικά φορτία τότε πάλι θα δημιουργούσαν πρόβλημα στη ΔΕΗ και τότε η ΔΕΗ θα ήθελε επαγωγικούς καταναλωτές.

----------


## chip

(Φυσικά το καλύτερο είναι ο συντελεστής να είναι στο 1, και γι΄αυτό και μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις όπως ξενοδοχεία έχουν συστήματα για να φέρνουν το συνφ στο 1 (συστηχίες με πυκνωτές που συνδέονται και αποσυνδέονται ώστε να επιτευχθεί το συνφ=1)

----------


## jakektm

ok

----------


## nikoskourtis

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον chip
H ΔΕΗ δε θελει να εχεις επαγωγικο cosφ πολυ μικροτερο της μοναδας γιατι αυξανει πολυ το ρευμα και συνεπως οι απωλειες στο δυκτιο της + οτι θελει πιο χοντρα καλωδια στις εγκαταστασεις της για να μας δωσει την ιδια πραγματικη ισχυ. Τη ΔΕΗ δεν την κοροϊδευεις αφου αν εχεις μικρο cosφ νομιζω κοβει προστιμο ή πληρωνεις φαινομενη ισχυ κι οχι πραγματικη οποτε δε συμφερει εσενα.

----------


## GEWKWN

> Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον chip
> H ΔΕΗ δε θελει να εχεις επαγωγικο cosφ πολυ μικροτερο της μοναδας γιατι αυξανει πολυ το ρευμα και συνεπως οι απωλειες στο δυκτιο της + οτι θελει πιο χοντρα καλωδια στις εγκαταστασεις της για να μας δωσει την ιδια πραγματικη ισχυ. Τη ΔΕΗ δεν την κοροϊδευεις αφου αν εχεις μικρο cosφ νομιζω κοβει προστιμο ή πληρωνεις φαινομενη ισχυ κι οχι πραγματικη οποτε δε συμφερει εσενα.



και αυτο πωσ το ελγχει η ΔΕΗ;
ησχυει αυτο Για τον Πυκνωτη σε σειρα που αλαζει το Φ;

----------


## nikoskourtis

Να σου πω την αληθεια δεν ξερω πως το βρισκει η ΔΕΗ. Μου εχει πει ανθρωπος οτι του εκοψαν προστιμο στο μαγαζι (μηχανουργιο) γι αυτο το λογο. Ισως ο μετρητης οταν σου δινουν επαγγελματικη παροχη να εχει καποια ενδειξη φαινομενης ισχυος που τη συγκρινουν με την πραγματικη, ή να καταγραφει το cosφ συνεχως ή να σου κανουν κατα διαστηματα ελεγχο αυτοι. Δεν εχω ρωτησει κι εγω με ποια μεθοδο το ανακαλυπτει η ΔΕΗ.
Στα σπιτια ισως να μη το ελεγχει καθολου.

Ενας πυκνωτης σε σειρα αλλαζει το Φ βεβαιως. Αν εχεις επαγωγικο φορτιο και βαλεις πυκνωτη τοτε μειωνεται το φ. Αν εχεις χωρητικο και βαλεις πυκνωτη τοτε αυξανει το φ.

----------


## gsmaster

Όχι σε σειρά, παράλληλα μπαίνει ο πυκνωτής.

----------


## jakektm

*H ΔΕΗ δε θελει να εχεις επαγωγικο cosφ πολυ μικροτερο της μοναδας γιατι αυξανει πολυ το ρευμα:* Μπορείς να  το αποδείξεις με κάποιον τύπο? ???
Και κάτι άλλο: Το φ είναι μια συγκεκριμένη γωνία. Ξέρετε για ποια γωνία μιλάμε;
Και αν κάποιος γνωρίζει , το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ ποια ισχύ μετράει: πραγματική, φαινόμενη ή άεργη??

----------

